# Laparoscopic Procedure Opinion



## amjordan (Jun 5, 2009)

Note reads:

Procedure: Diagnostic laparoscopy with removal of cul-de-sac cyst and biopsy of right uterosacral ligament with cautery of right uterosacral ligament.

. . .The posterior cul-de-sac had multiple fluid-filled cystic structures in the cul-de-sac, which were then removed with graspers and sent for pathologic evaluation.  The pelvis was then copiously irrigated and the tissue was sent for cytology.  The cul-de-sac was clean except for a small spot on the right uterosacral ligament, which was biopsied and then the area was cauterized with a unipolar cautery. . .

49321 covers the biopsy of the uterosacral ligament

What code would be the most appropriate for the removal of the cystic structures?  I have gotten mixed answers of 58662 and 49321.  The pathology on the cystic structures came back as "benign cyst with reactive mesothelium."

Thanks and Happy Friday,


----------

